# Why do people hate being thanked for faves and watches?



## VoltairSergal (May 18, 2016)

I mean I get that they might like to have a nice clean shoutbox but is it really a big deal?

At least it shows someone actually acknowledging your support


----------



## Wither (May 18, 2016)

It barely seems genuine. It clutters things. 

Those two alone make it seem pretty annoying.


----------



## Rhee (May 18, 2016)

thinking someone actually wants to talk to you and finding that. Eh it's quite disappointing actually


----------



## homie (May 18, 2016)

Wither said:


> It barely seems genuine. It clutters things.
> 
> Those two alone make it seem pretty annoying.




ESPECIALLY if its a cut/copy and paste thank you. Some artists who thank others for favourites/watches are entirely genuine and _you can tell._ Yeah, I get it, you might appreciate me enough to thank me but don't have the time to actually hand-write(type?) a response. But it does make a huge difference if you can.

Unless its obviously a legitimate shout/comment thanking me, I really dislike thanks.


----------



## VoltairSergal (May 18, 2016)

I guess that is right...

When I send thanks to someone I always just write something different and no copy paste because I use FA on my phone and copy paste is super hard on it


----------



## NplusD (May 18, 2016)

It's more so for me, it feels like when it comes to the copy paste, especially if they edit it to add in the submission favorited, that they're trying to get further publicity by commenting via shout. Wouldn't be as bothered if it was via note and not something horridly obvious on one's page.


----------



## Simo (May 18, 2016)

I never mind getting a thanks, just seems like good manners when it does happen. And when I send one, I always add in something specific to the person who sent it, maybe strike up a conversation based on whatever mutual interests we might have. I reckon' it never hurts to be friendly. I mean, it's just a short hello, not a marriage proposal; I'm not sure why anyone would be put out by such a little thing.


----------



## NplusD (May 18, 2016)

Simo said:


> I never mind getting a thanks, just seems like good manners when it does happen. And when I send one, I always add in something specific to the person who sent it, maybe strike up a conversation based on whatever mutual interests we might have. I reckon' it never hurts to be friendly. I mean, it's just a short hello, not a marriage proposal; I'm not sure why anyone would be put out by such a little thing.


For me, it's more so when they go 'Thanks for favoriting LINKHERE' like... if someone really likes your work like 'Oh my gosh, I feel really honored that you favorited LINKHERE, I was worried that the shading was really off and since you got really nice shading, could ya give me some tips?' then it's a lot more okay imo, or if, as you've stated, brought into being a conversation starter like 'Hey, I saw you favorite my art and I'd like to thank you for that, though since it's X Files themed I'll take it you like the X-Files? How far have you gotten into the show?' then that's also alright. 

Just the copy paste ones, especially with links bug me.


----------



## Tigger (May 18, 2016)

Honestly, I don't mind getting a thanks for a watch, and I usually respond in kind. But I don't personally thank watchers+favers, mainly because I feel like it's just 'advertising' by sticking your name on another person's shout box for the excuse of "Hey you like my art, cool!" I've heard this from other users who don't like shouts for those reasons, that they feel like their personal page becomes one giant banner that any user can claim for themselves as advertising space. After all, if a user gets fifteen favorites on one submission, that's potentially fifteen additional pages they can put their icon to try and draw in new watchers. Not saying this is how all artists or users see it, of course not, but it can be seen that way and that's personally why I avoid doing that. I guess the only time I'd comment on someone's page after a fave/watch is if I looked through their gallery and saw they like something I do, like Spyro or Zelda or an obscure, smaller fandom. Then I'd probably thank them and compliment them on having such wonderful tastes in fandoms.


----------



## Simo (May 18, 2016)

NplusD said:


> For me, it's more so when they go 'Thanks for favoriting LINKHERE' like... if someone really likes your work like 'Oh my gosh, I feel really honored that you favorited LINKHERE, I was worried that the shading was really off and since you got really nice shading, could ya give me some tips?' then it's a lot more okay imo, or if, as you've stated, brought into being a conversation starter like 'Hey, I saw you favorite my art and I'd like to thank you for that, though since it's X Files themed I'll take it you like the X-Files? How far have you gotten into the show?' then that's also alright.
> 
> Just the copy paste ones, especially with links bug me.



Ah, I can see where that could be pesky! 

I suppose, too, as a writer and not a visual artist, my FA shout area is not nearly as busy, so I just like to hear from folks in general.


----------



## Azurex (May 19, 2016)

Well, for me it depends.

I often find that they're rarely personalized, and seem to be a simple cut and paste job. The usual 'Thanks for the watch!' or 'Thanks for the fave!' are just unnecessary clutter, imo.

If someone takes the effort to write something unique and personalized, I'll gladly keep it displayed!


----------



## Snowbbi (May 19, 2016)

I agree that it doesn't seem sincere and is most likely copy/paste. My page is relatively small so it raises my hopes when I see a comment.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 19, 2016)

I don't mind but at the same time I do because I'd rather have someone trying to strike up a conversation with me then just cluttering my page with essentially an ad for their page there like it's been said above.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 19, 2016)

I'm guilty of this and I need to phase it out.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 19, 2016)

It can get tiresome for some and seem like it's not genuine but to go completely spastic over it is fucking retarded. It's the sort of attitude jaded furs adopt because it's the same old crap. 

The way I look at it is that when someone thanks you, it is genuine, or else they wouldn't waste their time, and acknowledging you does work in their favor. I tend to feel a little more friendlier towards that lot.


----------



## Caraid (May 19, 2016)

I occasionally thank for watches. I do hand-type them and sometimes personalize them a bit, but after a while it gets difficult to type out a unique message every time. I get the impression that most people do appreciate the acknowledgement.

I actually find it quite annoying when people use shouts to start a conversation. They're super inefficient for talking, I have to go to the other person's page to reply,  the conversation is broken up and you just hardly get anything out of it. If someone genuinely wants to talk to me, I'd prefer they use other means to do it.


----------



## AsheSkyler (May 19, 2016)

I was raised in a polite culture, so it doesn't bother me when people leave those comments on my profile. They always have the potential to turn into an art conversation if you wish to discuss the drawing. Although admittedly, that might be better left on the drawing itself. Shouts admittedly are hard for conversations since it does get scattered about.

The comments I don't like getting are those huge flowerly ones with designs all over it. I haven't really seen it here on FA (yet), but on dA there's always a chance of getting that 500px tall "~*~*~*~ Thank you for faving the drawing I completed at exactly 11:52pm last October ~*~*~*~ Now please go fave every other item in my gallery! ~*~*~*~" Oh my goodnesss. @_@


----------



## Erethzium (May 19, 2016)

It's annoying white noise. It's generic. It's like getting a greeting card, except it takes even less effort.


----------



## Dallas (May 20, 2016)

If you were the chef of a diner would you walk out and thank every customer for liking the food? Of course you wouldn't. It's your food, you know you made it well and they're going to like it. By walking out and thanking them you make the environment awkward and kind of annoy them. Same thing with thanking for favorites.

I saw the art, I liked the art, I added it to my favorites because I liked it. Why am I being thanked? It's like checking me into your hotel and then thanking me the next day for enjoying it, you just don't do that.

The manager comes out like "Thank you so much for enjoying your room in my hotel last night." You'd look at them like they were crazy.


----------



## VoltairSergal (May 21, 2016)

Dallas said:


> If you were the chef of a diner would you walk out and thank every customer for liking the food? Of course you wouldn't. It's your food, you know you made it well and they're going to like it. By walking out and thanking them you make the environment awkward and kind of annoy them. Same thing with thanking for favorites.
> 
> I saw the art, I liked the art, I added it to my favorites because I liked it. Why am I being thanked? It's like checking me into your hotel and then thanking me the next day for enjoying it, you just don't do that.
> 
> The manager comes out like "Thank you so much for enjoying your room in my hotel last night." You'd look at them like they were crazy.



I don't think it's quite as awkward for people that don't have thousands of people watching them

But I get the point


----------



## Orlaghnyx (May 21, 2016)

Personally I just feel like it doesn't mean anything. Empty words. Especially if I fav a picture, I don't care about the artist or the character owner, I care about that specific piece for a specific reason. It's sort of a stash for me for inspiration or art style, character design, or overall picture ideas. 

BUT
If I engage in a conversation with the artist or character owner, by discussing the piece or just overall complimenting/talking about something, getting a thank you for a watch/fav is a lot more nicer. Then I know they acknowledge me and aren't doing it just because they do it to everyone.


----------



## Fuu (May 21, 2016)

If I'm watching you, you earned it, thank me by putting up more content. I dislike seeing the same copy+paste 'thanks for watching!' because it lacks in personality. It doesn't make me happy to see the same message you gave me on sixty other peoples walls. The same for favs. I fave a piece because I like it, I want to revisit it sometime, but you don't need to thank me for doing.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 21, 2016)

I thank everyone


----------



## TropicalDonkey (May 21, 2016)

I typically thank other _artists_ for watching me, particularly ones I see have even better art than I do, as that's an immense compliment to me. That, and I typically write them a message about how much I like their art as well as a thank-you. Otherwise it just seems hollow and pointless.


----------



## Capriney (May 21, 2016)

Dallas said:


> If you were the chef of a diner would you walk out and thank every customer for liking the food? Of course you wouldn't. It's your food, you know you made it well and they're going to like it. By walking out and thanking them you make the environment awkward and kind of annoy them. Same thing with thanking for favorites.
> 
> I saw the art, I liked the art, I added it to my favorites because I liked it. Why am I being thanked? It's like checking me into your hotel and then thanking me the next day for enjoying it, you just don't do that.
> 
> The manager comes out like "Thank you so much for enjoying your room in my hotel last night." You'd look at them like they were crazy.



While that's a good point that it makes some people annoyed, the difference is you're comparing something physically getting into your way to thank someone, compare to a message you can easily handwave away since this is the internet.

Not that I disagree, sometimes people don't want their page flooded with "thanks!" just the comparison is iffy.

I guess in a way, I rather take the "thank yous" and politeness than pages upon pages of rants.


----------



## Dallas (May 21, 2016)

Capriney said:


> I just thank people for liking and favoring my work to let them know I noticed them. Sure, I understand the waiter/food argument, but the thing is that
> 
> 
> While that's a good point that it makes some people annoyed, the difference is you're comparing something physically getting into your way to thank someone, compare to a message you can easily handwave away since this is the internet.
> ...


You're correct, and I'll rephrase it a little for the sake of putting it more into context.

If you ate at that diner or stayed at that hotel and later on that night you get a notification for a post on your Facebook wall and when you look at it it's the chef or the hotel owner saying "thank you for enjoying your meal at so and so" or "thank you so much for liking your overnight stay at {hotel name}" you're going to be slightly annoyed but you'll probably let it slide. It's a notification, you can swipe it away and/or delete the post, and that's it.

Now what if almost every restaurant, fast food place, or any business at all including banks did this every time you carried out any services with them? Your public wall would be full of random organizations thanking you for basically nothing, anyone who visits your page could see by their profiles what type of services you enjoy, which you might not want, and it would be annoying as shit.

That context can be perfectly imaged over to FA and fit perfectly. Just replace organizations with artists and services with watches and faves. That's why we don't like it. It's meaningless spam that we get from literally everyone.

I don't use FB, don't know 100% how it works, this is just an example.


----------



## Zuriak (May 21, 2016)

Something I noticed is over time, some people come to hate thank-you and compliments. I met a fantastic artist in person one time and they went on and on about how they hate people whom tell them their work is good. Their work *is* good, but why is it a bad thing for someone to tell you this? Personally when someone tells me my work is great, I'm immensely flattered -- so I suppose some folks take human interaction for granted or just don't care for it; the view from the bottom rungs is quite different from the top rungs.

As for this predicament mentioned in this thread, I find it perfectly acceptable to say something like "Thanks for the watch!" to folks who follow me, or to receive the same in return when I follow someone else. It's a sort of courtesy -- though personally I find messages thanking for faves is a bit inappropriate. I'm not social, but I try to be friendly.


----------



## VoltairSergal (May 21, 2016)

Whether someone thanking you is sincere or not, it's just courtesy

Sure it might be annoying to some, but so what, it takes 2 seconds to remove unwanted shouts from your page

If someone got all aggravated at me for thanking them for watching I wouldn't really appreciate them, and would rather they just don't watch me at all than snap at me for being grateful

There's more important things in life than to get miserable over trivial things like that


----------



## Draghorn (May 21, 2016)

Well, I'm appreciative of the thanks I get for watches.  I'd say so in my profile, if I ever got off my butt and ever wrote one. -_-"  (Except for the occasional comment, adding watches is about the only publicly viewable thing I do on these art sites.)


----------



## zorua (May 21, 2016)

Honestly there are very few people who aren't thankful for favs and watches, I'm very excited when I get them for example! So it's just kind of redundant. If there was a separate way to do it it wouldn't bother me at all to be thanked for them, however there isn't. So what ends up happening is I see a new comment notification, which is usually something relevant, but then it's nothing more than  shout thanking for fav/watch and it drives me nuts. Even if artists don't copy/paste their message to everyone, it still ends up kind of hollow even when there is a custom message.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 21, 2016)

I never mind if others do it or not on my page, tho I don't bother with doing it.
To me it like I do it cause I like the things the artist have, or like the pic.
I don't fave/watch to get thanks.


----------



## (dark)Drakee (May 21, 2016)

I find it funny that no one stated that already, but what really gets on my nerves is when I get thanked for favouriting submissions which is a piece of another artist (i.e. comissions, requests, gift arts). I favourite pieces that I find great, for instance when it has a neat style to it, a good composition, precise anatomy, epic themes, interesting characters etc... or... ehm... when it's good yiff, to show the artist that I like their piece. One could be asking: "Why not faving the original then?", well, there are several reasons to this, which are the point of this topic. What I am trying to say is a "thank you for the fav" from someone who only comissioned another artist does not feel right. It does not feel like they appreciate a favourite on their comissioned artist's artwork, but for their own statistics! That really looks like hypocrisy for me.

Yet, I am generally not bothered by people thanking me for favourites or watches, without the above exception, neither am I bothered by seemingly copy-pasted thank you's. But what actually bothers me, is how no one ever seems to dare to look at my submissions, if they are going on my profile anyway. It's like they were all like: "OH look, he uploads artworks... mh, actually, I don't care. It's just important that he faved my submission." My submissions are there for a reason. To be looked at. I am not asking for favourites or watches myself, but I am asking for a bit interaction on my pieces, i.e. feedback or criticism. I am way more glad about a "nice art" on my profile page or on the submission page than thankful for a favourite or watch, which does not mean I was not thankful at all! Quite the opposite. I am very happy about favourites or watches, too, but simply, I am happy like a small child when it comes to more than that. Words about your art have a bigger impact than just numbers. That is why this whole bunch of thank-you-for-the-fav-thing appears like it was all about the numbers, while it does not generally bother me to receive thank-you-comments. 

I rarely thank others, because I think they do not expect that from me when favouriting my artwork ...and because I am lazy. But after I read through a couple of threads on how to get a bit more attention, it has come to my mind that it might be an advantage to do so. What I need to work on, is interaction with others. I am a, like non-present, silent watcher who just favourites some artwork. I pretty rarely leave comments on others' submissions or profiles. I know that I cannot expect interaction with my pieces then, correct?


----------



## Wither (May 21, 2016)

Gem-Wolf said:


> I thank everyone <snip>


As long as you accept the fact that you're annoying.


----------



## RocketExecutiveCypress (May 21, 2016)

I don't really find it sincere or genuine. Sure the other person might mean it, but I don't know that. Especially when it's the exact same phrasing everyone else uses. Plus that's usually the only time you ever hear from that person. I would think there's something about it the person likes and try to have a conversation about that, but doesn't ever work. I don't flip out about it though, just remove and move on.


----------



## SodaBubbles (May 21, 2016)

I don't thank for faves. I do thank for watches, but I try to tailor them a bit rather than just being repetetive. But you can only thank people so many ways, and I've been considering stopping anyway.


----------



## ravewulf (May 21, 2016)

I don't hate it, but it is a little bit annoying. I assume that people automatically appreciate any fave or watch without them needing to comment about it, so posting a shout on my page is an attempt to start a conversation that I wasn't interested in participating in. If I wanted to have a conversation about someone's work I would comment on the submission page or in THEIR shout box to say I appreciate their gallery (though mostly I'm just a lurker).

On the flip side, I can see that some percent of the time it could spark a conversation that both people enjoy. I had that happen once with someone who noticed I'm a Sterek fan.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> As long as you accept the fact that you're annoying.


----------



## Warwick (May 22, 2016)

I always find it strange to be thanked for favouring something - as if I'm doing a favour to the artist. I mark pieces I like to keep them in my curated list, for my own convenience, and I watch artists for the same reason. That said, it's part of FA, and unlikely to change.

So I don't thank for watches or favourites, I say 'Welcome to my gallery' or express my gladness that they liked some piece (I mention the subject, but don't give a link). If I notice someone dislikes faves, I'll won't leave a comment, but I makes me worry someone has hidden such a comment somewhere in their exceedingly long profile.

I'll usually look around someone's pages while I'm there, but I'll tend to comment on pieces directly, rather than in the shout.


----------



## VoltairSergal (May 22, 2016)

At least we don't have to worry about being thanked for anything thanks to this Read Only mode haha


----------



## (dark)Drakee (May 22, 2016)

VoltairSergal said:


> At least we don't have to worry about being thanked for anything thanks to this Read Only mode haha



But neither can we favourite a submission or watch someone xD


----------



## Serathinian (May 22, 2016)

I almost treat it like a collection. Like badges but somehow even less meaningful.


----------



## Caraid (May 22, 2016)

Warwick said:


> I always find it strange to be thanked for favouring something - *as if I'm doing a favour to the artist*. I mark pieces I like to keep them in my curated list, for my own convenience, and I watch artists for the same reason. That said, it's part of FA, and unlikely to change.



But... That is exactly what you're doing? By adding pieces to your favorites they move to your front page for a while (or occasionally if you have it set to random) which means more exposure for the artist. Every time a piece of mine is favorited I have a chance of reaching more people. I don't thank for favorites myself, but I'm confused by your attitude. I'm certainly thankful for them regardless, because they help my business along.


----------



## Dallas (May 22, 2016)

Caraid said:


> But... That is exactly what you're doing? By adding pieces to your favorites they move to your front page for a while (or occasionally if you have it set to random) which means more exposure for the artist. Every time a piece of mine is favorited I have a chance of reaching more people. I don't thank for favorites myself, but I'm confused by your attitude. I'm certainly thankful for them regardless, because they help my business along.


Unless you have your favorites hidden.


----------



## Caraid (May 22, 2016)

Dallas said:


> Unless you have your favorites hidden.



Most people don't, though.

And even if they do, a watch will put your name in their watch list and a favorite still means that the person likes your work enough to collect it (which means potential client, or they might share it with their friends in private). Regardless of how or why, a favorite is positive thing for the artist.


----------



## Dallas (May 22, 2016)

Caraid said:


> Most people don't, though.
> 
> And even if they do, a watch will put your name in their watch list and a favorite still means that the person likes your work enough to collect it (which means potential client, or they might share it with their friends in private). Regardless of how or why, a favorite is positive thing for the artist.


But if you think of it from their POV, they favorited it because they liked it, not because they want to help you gain popularity. Thanking them for that is just weird. A watch I could kind of understand, but thanking someone for just favoriting seems weird.


----------



## Fordoxia (May 22, 2016)

Dallas said:


> But if you think of it from their POV, they favorited it because they liked it, not because they want to help you gain popularity. Thanking them for that is just weird. A watch I could kind of understand, but thanking someone for just favoriting seems weird.


Bu-  But... I need your constant gratification to survive! * I must thank you for that!!!*


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 22, 2016)

People actually bitch about someone saying thank you? Like seriously? Bloody hell get that stick out of your ass mate and learn what common courtesy is.


----------



## Caraid (May 22, 2016)

From the perspective of the artist, a watch means "hey, your work is pretty cool, I'd like to see more of it in the future". Which, whether you have that intent or not, is often seen as a compliment and thanking for a compliment is just common courtesy.

I had a chat about it with my partner (who is on the side of "thanking for favs/watches is tacky and unnecessary") and I understand your point of view as a consumer, but try to understand the point of view of the artist as well.  I guess I will refrain from thanking people unless they are an artist themselves as artists generally understand the feeling of gratitude whether the intent was there or not. It just seems a bit weird to me to actually get annoyed with it.


----------



## Dragonley (May 22, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> People actually bitch about someone saying thank you? Like seriously? Bloody hell get that stick out of your ass mate and learn what common courtesy is.



You see there's people out there who go on watch sprees (probably for themselves to gain watchers) where they watch like... 1500+ people. Those are the people who tend to bitch about it.

I don't mind thanks on my page since me watching people is a rarity. But other people bitch because they watch essentially every user out there and don't expect a mass of thanks. I personally won't thank these people because I don't want to hear it and secondly I don't find it complimenting when a person who is watching 1500+ watches me. Just seems like I'm another brick in the wall.

The only time I don't like being thanked is for favorites. I find that rather pathetic. It's just a favorite, these people need to stop promoting themselves on my page.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 22, 2016)

Dragonley said:


> You see there's people out there who go on watch sprees (probably for themselves to gain watchers) where they watch like... 1500+ people. Those are the people who tend to bitch about it.
> 
> I don't mind thanks on my page since me watching people is a rarity. But other people bitch because they watch essentially every user out there and don't expect a mass of thanks. I personally won't thank these people because I don't want to hear it and secondly I don't find it complimenting when a person who is watching 1500+ watches me. Just seems like I'm another brick in the wall.
> 
> The only time I don't like being thanked is for favorites. I find that rather pathetic. It's just a favorite, these people need to stop promoting themselves on my page.



That I can get. Granted regardless if someone says thanks you should, at the very least, just ignore it. Actively bitching out someone is just a pitiful as thanking for a fav.


----------



## Necire (May 22, 2016)

Wow, people actually bitch that people thank them for favoriting their art or watching them? Did I end up in an alternate universe where being polite was considered a blasphemy and should be shunned?


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

No one actually goes out of there way to bitch about it. You just see it and think "that's annoying" and go do something else. This is one thread asking why people are annoyed, we answered. 

You act like we're throwing our fucking feces at the artists.


----------



## Necire (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> No one actually goes out of there way to bitch about it. You just see it and think "that's annoying" and go do something else. This is one thread asking why people are annoyed, we answered.
> 
> You act like we're throwing our fucking feces at the artists.


Well, someone's sure in a "shitty" mood.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (May 22, 2016)

Due to the thread title, I tend to not clutter one's shouts ove a single fave, but it seems really rude not to when one gives several. >_> I'll try to make an effort to add more meat to my thank you messages... No, not like that, but thank you if you picked up on the innuendo.


----------



## Evian (May 22, 2016)

I find 'thank you' messages in shouts to be unnecessary. The copy/paste thank yous are insincere. I delete 'thank you' shouts the instant they show up. I _do_ however reply to 'thank you' shouts, with 'you're welcome' shouts on their page, so they know I saw it.
I would rather my shouts be used for compliments/critique/questions on or about my art or myself, or if someone is linking an art piece for me.
As an artist, when I get a comment I hope to see //  1. a customer! // 2. a well thought out, original comment on my art // or 3. Someone wanting to have an _actual_ conversation with me. (conversations started with 'hi' do not count.)
It is a great disappointment, and also an annoyance, to see 'thank you for the watch' instead of those three things.

What _really _bothers me, is that I deliberately create a large bar in the shouts section that says *'no thanking' // please do not thank me!* and such like that, but people ignore it.

I understand that some of the people thanking me are genuine, hence why I respond with the 'you're welcome'. But for the people thanking, please understand that not all of us want a thank you. Especially when 20 people in a row do it, with the same basic 5 words _"Thank you for the watch!"_. It gets watered down.
There are also people who simply do it just to promote their own art on your page.

It is also even _more_ polite to make sure the person you are about to thank, _doesn't mind being thanked._ If the artist/person asks that you not thank them (typically stated in profile description or in shouts), don't blatantly ignore it and expect them to just 'deal with it'.


----------



## AliothFox (May 22, 2016)

I thank everyone who watches me, because it's a simple matter of politeness.  If you like a "nice clean shoutbox," delete the shout and move on with your life.  If you don't think it's "genuine," get over it.  When someone holds a door for me, I'm going to say "thank you."  I'm not going to stand there and gush for five minutes about, "Oh, I'm so grateful you stopped to hold the door for me! You're such a wonderful person, and I wish there were more people in the world like you!"  Because to me, _that_ feels far more fake than a simple "thank you."

To me, the amusing thing is that people actually go to great lengths to "thank-proof" their pages, and some people are outright _hostile_ about it.


----------



## Necire (May 22, 2016)

AliothFox said:


> I thank everyone who watches me, because it's a simple matter of politeness.  If you like a "nice clean shoutbox," delete the shout and move on with your life.  If you don't think it's "genuine," get over it.  When someone holds a door for me, I'm going to say "thank you."  I'm not going to stand there and gush for five minutes about, "Oh, I'm so grateful you stopped to hold the door for me! You're such a wonderful person, and I wish there were more people in the world like you!"  Because to me, _that_ feels far more fake than a simple "thank you."
> 
> To me, the amusing thing is that people actually go to great lengths to "thank-proof" their pages, and some people are outright _hostile_ about it.


----------



## xTwilightStarx (May 22, 2016)

I'll admit, it can be a bit annoying sometimes, but not to the point where I'd want to start punching things.
More like an itch that I'll just scratch, and then move on with my day.
The only ones I find particularly annoying are the ctrl+v sparkly ones with bbcode and colours included.
Because then you *know* you're just being used as a billboard. 

But seriously, just delete them and move on.
Thank-proofing your shouts and getting hostile about them is more pathetic than leaving those thank-you's.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> People actually bitch about someone saying thank you? Like seriously? Bloody hell get that stick out of your ass mate and learn what common courtesy is.


lol I'm really starting to like you  ~friend only of course~


----------



## Justsyl (May 22, 2016)

Honestly, I dislike to get those. I just thank the watch if the icon calls my attention and, after cheking that person gallery I like their OC. Then I say thanks and say what I think about the OC ^^


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> You act like we're throwing our fucking feces at the artists.


*prances about throwing my feces* 
Feces for one, feces for all


----------



## Stickyfox (May 22, 2016)

I think most people see it as using their page to advertise and draw traffic, and resent it for that reason. 

I like to see who's left shouts because usually, cool people attract other cool people. They're really doing themselves a disservice.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

Stickyfox said:


> I think most people see it as using their page to advertise and draw traffic, and resent it for that reason.
> 
> I like to see who's left shouts because usually, cool people attract other cool people. They're really doing themselves a disservice.


Actually adversiting never even occurred to me. I just post a thanks to actually say thanks


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 22, 2016)

Gem-Wolf said:


> lol I'm really starting to like you  ~friend only of course~



It's aight mate I get it. No homo bro, no homo


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> It's aight mate I get it. No homo bro, no homo


I'm female lol


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 22, 2016)

Gem-Wolf said:


> I'm female lol



It's aight mate I get it. I get it.

No homo


----------



## Gem-Wolf (May 22, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> It's aight mate I get it. I get it.
> 
> No homo


lol


----------

